# Corsair vid up ****UPDATE*** photos up the butt.



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Well since we had that poll seeing who reads the front page and who doesn't... I thought I'd put this on here.

http://services.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/1494779147


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Fan-frickin'-Tastic.

That is the first booth I'll be heading to tomorrow.

Those guys have done things RIGHT, and I can't wait to see what happens with that company.

Great line of bikes, great information, great website, great options and parts specs.

Looks like it's a go for Corsair bikes!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks for posting... i'm one of those guys who dont read the front page... XD


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> thanks for posting... i'm one of those guys who dont read the front page... XD


Join the club, man.

Are you going to The Otter this weekend?

-Mike


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

I want to test ride one of those crowns so bad...


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

i want a maelstrom.... bad
one of my ffavorite companies, love what they're doing


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

the maelstrom might be my next bike !


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^ It should be!
I want it to be my next bike too.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

the paint on the crown looks sharp.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice...I like the adjustable headsets.

Is he really so lazy that he has to say dh instead of downhill though? lol j/k


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

The only gripe I have with their bikes is the lack of mud clearance for the rear tire...


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Theres a front page here  ? Thanks for posting it!



motormonkeyr6 said:


> The only gripe I have with their bikes is the lack of mud clearance for the rear tire...


Yeah, I kind of thought that was strange for a company with their design offices in Seattle... I can see Santa Cruz and their So-Cal mindset missing that part but these guys?

Some damn fine looking bikes though, whats up with the swingarm-mounted idler pulley improving pedaling efficiency? Is it supposed to have something to do with chain tension to counteract pedaling input? Seems to me the leverage ratios would be too high for it to make much difference at all.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Meh, good designs but those bikes are ugly.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

kuksul08 said:


> Meh, good designs but those bikes are ugly.


And ur vp free is sexxy??? 
Any of those frames look betr than ur vp free


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> The only gripe I have with their bikes is the lack of mud clearance for the rear tire...


I think they just tried to make their swingarms as short as possible to get that light quick feel


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

like said before, there is very little mud clearance...


----------



## fighterkyle (Feb 12, 2008)

the maelstrom in white and red is the sexiest bike i've ever seen


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

fighterkyle said:


> the maelstrom in white and red is the sexiest bike i've ever seen


umm.. u mean the crown dh, the one with the dual shocks and the dual crown fork, fight??
the maelstrom is the brown one


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

fighterkyle said:


> the maelstrom in white and red is the sexiest bike i've ever seen


Nah, white/red is played out. It's the bronze one that's giving me a boner.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

i like the white/red cuz the red is dark and it looks nice and rich
I think i like the bronze 1(maelstrom) the best though


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I like the Maelstrom a lot, but I am not getting the feeling for the Crown..


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Maelstrom.... Purdy....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Clutchman83 said:


> Yeah, I kind of thought that was strange for a company with their design offices in Seattle...


If it's always raining the mud is loose and sheds quite easily... Not so with sticky mud.

Way too complicated single pivot. They look really nice, though.


----------



## fighterkyle (Feb 12, 2008)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> umm.. u mean the crown dh, the one with the dual shocks and the dual crown fork, fight??
> the maelstrom is the brown one


no the maelstrom comes in ghost white with red corsair emblems, it looks sweet.....www.corsairbikes.com has it


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Warp said:


> If it's always raining the mud is loose and sheds quite easily... Not so with sticky mud.


I live an hour and a half from Seattle and trust me, we have plenty of sticky mud out here!


----------



## Irrenarzt (Apr 19, 2006)

I like that idler pulley idea. Someone make an aftermarket on for a SOCOM and I'll buy one.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Irrenarzt said:


> I like that idler pulley idea. Someone make an aftermarket on for a SOCOM and I'll buy one.


   ???????
How???
why not just buy a maelstrom???


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

fighterkyle said:


> no the maelstrom comes in ghost white with red corsair emblems, it looks sweet.....www.corsairbikes.com has it


oh, ok. my bad. I didnt really think u meant the maelstrom because ther's barely any red on the frame, i just think of it as white. The crown is red and white so i thought u meant the crown:madman:


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Is there some connection between the Corsair brand and the Duncon brand? 

Some the subtleties of the Corsairs remind me of the duncon bikes.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No relationship. Duncon is from Poland, Corsair from USA.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> No relationship. Duncon is from Poland, Corsair from USA.


frames made in taiwan? could spec the same parts/manufacturers.

the frame "cutouts" and the look of the pivots are what caught my eye.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Duncon had similarities/shared factory with Soul Cycles, but I don't think they relate with Corsair in any way.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I had a chance to look at these bikes on Saturday at Otter.

VERY well built. VERY high quality. VERY beautifully designed.

They put a lot of thought into these bikes. The adjustable headsets. The fact that all the frames except the DH bike use the same drop-outs. I mean, honestly, VERY awesome.

I also had a chance to speak with the guy at the booth, and he was extremely friendly and willing to answer any questions I had.

I'm sold on Corsair.

-Mike


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Talked to the guys at the booth yesterday before anybody else was up, and i was glad I did. Talked to them about the bikes for awhile, and they let me hop on the prototype corsair and pedal it around. Obviously not a good ride report, but It had pretty nice geo for DH, nice and low in the front end with slack angles, and it pedaled differently then anything else i've ever pedaled. It was seriously the plushest bike i've ever been on and with that blowoff shock on there (which weighs something ridiculous like 168 grams or something) the rear travel on this bike made the 888 rc3 WC feel like a sticky POS. I don't even know how to describe how it pedaled, the best way is that it felt almost like an exact opposite of VPP, It remained incredibly plush and free to move while pedaling, with almost no squat, but all of the pedal power felt like it was getting put right into the drive train, not the suspension, and it accelerated like a rocket in the flat pavement i tested it on! It was pretty reasonably light, (i think the build they had out, with both shocks, weighed something like 39 lbs - and it was a pretty standard 39 lb build downhill bike - expensive parts)

the guys were totally awesome too, big ups for this company, I'm hoping they become a major player in the industry, they've got great stuff and friendly people manning the company


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

William, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

awesome bikes. i looked at them at the sea otter aswell, and one thing i couldnt understand is why they only had 6" brakes on that extreme of a dh bike(the crown). other than that, they were awesome!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

It was just to show what a complete bike would resemble. If you looked, most of the bikes weren't running XO like most of the other companies showing bikes either. Most had X9.


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

Front rotor was 203mm and rear was 185mm


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

Any ideas when these will be available? or does anyone know who will be selling them in Canada


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

konig and ducat are gonna be out in probably a few weeks not sure 
and Margue, maelstrom and crown dh are suppossed to be out in the end of july


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i want more photos up the butt


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> thanks for posting... i'm one of those guys who dont read the front page... XD


 me niether...it cool to see new stuff


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

*photos*

We did a bunch of Crown photos in Moab on Tuesday. We will get those internet-ized during the first half of next week.

For other photos check - www.flickr.com/photos/corsairbikes/sets/

Doug


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

I see you got the marque "internet-ized"


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

in the never-ending, constantly changing search for a new bike, I have once again come across you guys. front dee on a König. possible? many of the trails around here are relatively fast, but other parts really beg for the granny gear, which fits the intended usage for the Marque better, but I'm really not too sure about the idler pulley on that, as in the pics on the Flikr album it looks like the pulley is slid over as far away from the seat tube as it will get yet the chain is on the granny ring. any chance we can get a front-on shot of the idler pulleys on the Marque in all 3 chainrings and the Maelstrom in both chainrings? also, what's the widest tire either of those frames can run? finally, any word on a street price for the Marque and the König? I'm hoping around 1800-2000 (puts it in contention with the Turner 5spot I was looking at, as well as the awesome looking FS rig from a local builder) but I'm not sure how realistic that'll be.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Slyp Dawg said:


> in the never-ending, constantly changing search for a new bike, I have once again come across you guys. front dee on a König. possible? many of the trails around here are relatively fast, but other parts really beg for the granny gear, which fits the intended usage for the Marque better, but I'm really not too sure about the idler pulley on that, as in the pics on the Flikr album it looks like the pulley is slid over as far away from the seat tube as it will get yet the chain is on the granny ring. any chance we can get a front-on shot of the idler pulleys on the Marque in all 3 chainrings and the Maelstrom in both chainrings? also, what's the widest tire either of those frames can run? finally, any word on a street price for the Marque and the König? I'm hoping around 1800-2000 (puts it in contention with the Turner 5spot I was looking at, as well as the awesome looking FS rig from a local builder) but I'm not sure how realistic that'll be.


sicklines has a better shot of the maelstrom's idler pulley with the chain on the large ring:
link


----------



## ronoranina (Aug 25, 2006)

Warp said:


> If it's always raining the mud is loose and sheds quite easily... Not so with sticky mud.
> 
> Way too complicated single pivot. They look really nice, though.


..exactly what i was thinking, (all that for a single pivot).


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

Slyp Dawg said:


> in the never-ending, constantly changing search for a new bike, I have once again come across you guys. front dee on a König. possible? many of the trails around here are relatively fast, but other parts really beg for the granny gear, which fits the intended usage for the Marque better, but I'm really not too sure about the idler pulley on that, as in the pics on the Flikr album it looks like the pulley is slid over as far away from the seat tube as it will get yet the chain is on the granny ring. any chance we can get a front-on shot of the idler pulleys on the Marque in all 3 chainrings and the Maelstrom in both chainrings? also, what's the widest tire either of those frames can run? *finally, any word on a street price for the Marque and the König? I'm hoping around 1800-2000 (puts it in contention with the Turner 5spot I was looking at, as well as the awesome looking FS rig from a local builder) but I'm not sure how realistic that'll be.*


Marque: $1700
Konig: $1400
:thumbsup:


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

holy pain in the ass derailleur adjustment. Looks almost as bad as on the as-x. 
Please tell me its not as difficult to get in there as this picture suggests.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Warp said:



> If it's always raining the mud is loose and sheds quite easily... Not so with sticky mud.
> 
> Way too complicated single pivot. They look really nice, though.


They aren't single pivots,though.


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

*the straight scoop*



Slyp Dawg said:


> in the never-ending, constantly changing search for a new bike, I have once again come across you guys. front dee on a König. possible? many of the trails around here are relatively fast, but other parts really beg for the granny gear, which fits the intended usage for the Marque better, but I'm really not too sure about the idler pulley on that, as in the pics on the Flikr album it looks like the pulley is slid over as far away from the seat tube as it will get yet the chain is on the granny ring. any chance we can get a front-on shot of the idler pulleys on the Marque in all 3 chainrings and the Maelstrom in both chainrings? also, what's the widest tire either of those frames can run? finally, any word on a street price for the Marque and the König? I'm hoping around 1800-2000 (puts it in contention with the Turner 5spot I was looking at, as well as the awesome looking FS rig from a local builder) but I'm not sure how realistic that'll be.


The Konig does not accept a front derailleur.

The performance advantage offered by the idler pulley technology we have used on these bikes is pretty much beyond words. Until you ride one of these bikes, its hard to fully realize the advantage in pedalling efficiency.

The idler pulley is floating so it moves side to side as the chain is shifted.

Marque and Konig can use up to 2.5 tires without any problems and Maelstrom and Crown can use up to 2.7 tires.


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

*Front derailleur adjust*

There are no issues in adjusting the front derailleur. Either the limiting set screws or on the other side with the cable anchor bolt.

Its also interesting to note that this is the first bike ever produced that utilizes a floating idler pulley which allows for multiple ring shifting. It is also the first bike ever produced to have the idler pulley mounted on the swingarm. Its a system that allows for a fully rearward moving axlepath as well as improved pedalling efficiency. Its also a system that results in consistent pedalling in all chainrings.

We don't know of any other bikes that offer this combination of pedalling efficiency and rear suspension performance.


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> They aren't single pivots,though.


All of our suspension frames use some form of a single pivot system.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

freshw00d said:


> All of our suspension frames use some form of a single pivot system.


yeah, but they arent single pivot frames like for example a santa cruz bullit or something like a Transition bottlerocket.


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

*Whats the issue?*

Just like a forward mounted single pivot or a faux bar, Corsair frames use a single pivot to connect the main triangle to the swingarm. Beyond that, its all a matter of how the rear shock is actuated. Right?

If simplicity is the issue it is important to understand our 'Surelock' system and the fact our bikes are generally 'washerless'. I suspect these frames are among the easiest bikes for a shadetree to professional mechanic to work on.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess thats kind of the case with the marque and maelstrom, but the konig and crown have a lower link which connects the swingarm to the front triangle,where there are at least 2 pivots not 1, right? The top of the swingarm is connected to the shock wich is connected to the front triangle. 
In the maelstrom/marque the seatstay connects to the main fram ethrough a single pivot and the chainstay is connected to the shock. So yeah i guess now that i look at it the marque/maelstrom are single pivots. Please explain to me why the konig/crown dh are single pivot bikes, imnot exactly sure if you said they are but if you did please explain.
Anyway, you are probably right since you're the on esetting up 1 of the nicest companies and im a kid sitting here arguing stupidly.

Oh, and simplicity is not the issue, as i prefer 4 bar suspension designs above single pivot frames. i just didnt understandd why they are single pivots. I really do like your designs and corsair has become 1 of my favorite bike companies, if not my favorite.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> Oh, and simplicity is not the issue, as i prefer 4 bar suspension designs above single pivot frames. i just didnt understandd why they are single pivots. I really do like your designs and corsair has become 1 of my favorite bike companies, if not my favorite.


The linkages on the Corsairs are fairly complex, but the function is simple. I have spent some time wrenching on these bikes and have taken a really close look at what's going on, I admit it can be really hard to tell from looking at pictures.

If you want to get _really_ technical, you might think that the König is not a single pivot because there are two links. But in reality the upper link moves such a ridiculously tiny amount that it has no effect on the suspension. The dual linkage is used to provide as much torsional rigidity as possible.

The Crown is simple, too. It's just a high-rearward single pivot with a blowoff shock. There has been much e-speculation about creating a "suspension area" by having both shocks working at the same time, but this is not what is intended and is not going to work with this frame. The main shock should be adjusted to your weight and riding conditions just like any other single-pivot bike. The blowoff shock should only actuate at the end of really big compressions when the main suspension is bottomed out. The Crown can be run without the blowoff shock at all if the course doesn't demand the extra bottom out protection.

JMH


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

hmm, i guess you're right ,you know better than me. Oh, and i hate you for being allowed to ride the bikes.


----------



## madafaka (Nov 14, 2004)

trying to find some weight numbers for the Maelstrom frame, but can't get none...
any info on that?


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

*here you go*

Medium size is a touch under 11 pounds including rear shock and Maxle. the bike you have seen photographed on the internet is right at 40 pounds.

Remember to consider our CenterBalance and Idler Pulley technology. It makes it difficult to create apples to apples weight/performance comparisons.

Doug


----------



## madafaka (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey

some more questions for you,

what size would you recommend for a 5'10" tall bloke? I was comparing a small Maelstrom frame to a medium sized Dirtbag which i have now, and it seems it would fit...

Also, will i be able to use any other 1.5" headset? I'm not too fond of having no choice...

Ever tried to fit the new 10.5"x3.5" Cane Creek DB shock?

Considering the low 2:1 ration, will I as a fairly light rider with 150lbs, be able to get the full travel out of the frame? Since the lightest coil i've come across is 350, and according to all sorts of spring calculators i'd need a 200 one?

thanks

M


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

*answers*

If you are 5'10" then a medium is probably what you want. But since all of our models have been designed with low standover height, the key issue to consider is top tube length.

No 1.5 headsets will fit our frames. They are made for 1 1/8" steerer. I wouldnt worry about the headset. The headset we have developed is of the highest quality and because the bearings are larger than all other 1 1/8" headsets, the longevity and durability is quite good.

CC double barrel will fit without any problems.

Concerning Spring Rate, 200 and 250 pound springs are readily available in the market.


----------



## madafaka (Nov 14, 2004)

freshw00d said:


> If you are 5'10" then a medium is probably what you want. But since all of our models have been designed with low standover height, the key issue to consider is top tube length.


Well the effective top tube on my medium Dirtbag is 22.4" and it fits me spot on, the small Mealstroms effective TT is listed at 22.7" which is a tad longer so that would be even better...
would you say i can use these measurments as a reference for my decison?
If so i am almost certain i'd go with the small sized frame as i really dig the shorter 16" seat tube!

the Maelstroms on Flickr are M sized right? Do you have any pic of the small frame or bike?

M


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

freshw00d said:


> If you are 5'10" then a medium is probably what you want. But since all of our models have been designed with low standover height, the key issue to consider is top tube length.
> 
> No 1.5 headsets will fit our frames. They are made for 1 1/8" steerer. I wouldnt worry about the headset. The headset we have developed is of the highest quality and because the bearings are larger than all other 1 1/8" headsets, the longevity and durability is quite good.
> 
> ...


Any Idea when the Crown DH will be in stock, i'd like to become one for the first East Coasters to Test Ride The Crown in Diablo/Plattekill (looking to purchase) so far i have the decision of a Tomac Primer and a Crown DH)! Whichever one if released first, they are both awesome bikes!


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyone know the weight of the crown frame?


----------

